# Breeding like rabbits !



## WhogivesAF? (Feb 17, 2020)

Rideshare vehicles have become the cane toads of Victorian roads. They can and do head in the most unexpected directions. The same clowns that contributed to the demise of the taxi industry have now sought refugee in the rideshare industry. The problems have been compounded by inexperienced drivers joining the industry.

And,now the rideshare equivalent of myxomatosis has been slowly destroying the industry. As riders return to the taxi industry; accepting that more expensive taxi fares are a small price to pay for the reliability of a professional driver. To quote one of my more articulate cheapskate riders, “the CT’s have no idea where they are going. They wouldn’t be able to find the junction between their wife’s legs without a GPS”.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

WhogivesAF? said:


> Rideshare vehicles have become the cane toads of Victorian roads. They can and do head in the most unexpected directions. The same clowns that contributed to the demise of the taxi industry have now sought refugee in the rideshare industry. The problems have been compounded by inexperienced drivers joining the industry.
> 
> And,now the rideshare equivalent of myxomatosis has been slowly destroying the industry. As riders return to the taxi industry; accepting that more expensive taxi fares are a small price to pay for the reliability of a professional driver. To quote one of my more articulate cheapskate riders, "the CT's have no idea where they are going. They wouldn't be able to find the junction between their wife's legs without a GPS".


Sounds














Serious . . .


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> s Serious . . .


 Kirk deals with influx of Uber Tribbles,
The Larvae of future Uber drivers


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

Rabbits are tasty, so I hope they keep breeding like that!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Jon Stoppable said:


> Rabbits are tasty, so I hope they keep breeding like that!


----------

